

The innovation of color: Is the iPhone 5C a big deal? - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/60762919094/the-innovation-of-color

======
virtualpants
People compare the colors of the 5C to the iMac or iPod mini, but the
difference is that people already put colored cases on their iPhones all the
time. Provides little incentive to upgrade from a current iPhone. Plus, people
will just put a (different?) color case on the 5C anyway!

